# Auto CAD Drawings



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

Just throwing this out there. In my past jobs I drew in Auto CAD pretty extensively. I like to do it. If you have something (fairly simple) that you would like drawn up in Auto CAD, I might be able to do it for you. I would would be doing this on a first come first serve. This is now a hobby of mine, so I do it a my leisure, don't expect to get in a hurry, especially since I have other obligations and the service is free of charge, unless of course you would want to donate to my PayPal account (which is optional). :thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

That's very nice of you, here's one that many have asked for plans for,I'm sure some would love to see plans for it..(in the Auto CAD format)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html

=========



sfleck said:


> Just throwing this out there. In my past jobs I drew in Auto CAD pretty extensively. I like to do it. If you have something (fairly simple) that you would like drawn up in Auto CAD, I might be able to do it for you. I would would be doing this on a first come first serve. This is now a hobby of mine, so I do it a my leisure, don't expect to get in a hurry, especially since I have other obligations and the service is free of charge, unless of course you would want to donate to my PayPal account (which is optional). :thank_you2:


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

Just had a few questions BJ,

On the side with the two toggles, it doesn't appear that there is a slot for them to be adjusted out, but that is what I assumed they were there for in order to accommodate for the different size slot rails? Is this correct? Is everything made out of MDF? And do you have some guidance on general dimensions? I can make up the other stuff if you can give me the most important ones and general sizes.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

" different size slot rails? " = right on, from 1/4" to 5/8" wide..
" MDF? " =right on
In the link you should see the dimensions?
The carriage bolts all have the heads ground down flat much like garage door hardware is..called flat pan head screws with sq. shoulder just like a carriage bolts..but shorter and a smaller OD on the heads..

Made to work with the OP jigs
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

=======




sfleck said:


> Just had a few questions BJ,
> 
> On the side with the two toggles, it doesn't appear that there is a slot for them to be adjusted out, but that is what I assumed they were there for in order to accommodate for the different size slot rails? Is this correct? Is everything made out of MDF? And do you have some guidance on general dimensions? I can make up the other stuff if you can give me the most important ones and general sizes.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

What is the cut out on the bottom for? The roman arch looking thing? Just curious, not for sure if it was meant for something.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

hahahahahaha

It's a item that's a left over from a old jig, it's not needed on this one..

++++++++=



sfleck said:


> What is the cut out on the bottom for? The roman arch looking thing? Just curious, not for sure if it was meant for something.


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm about 1/2 way done on drawing it up. Another quick question. If you are using the 3/4" jig, wouldn't that mean that the bit is up 3/4" as well? It looked like the bottom two pieces are made out of 1/4" MDF. 2 - 1/4" pieces make up a 1/2" and you will have another 1/4" cut into what looked like 3/4" MDF, Only you dattoed out what appeared to be 1/4" to fit the handle in from the top. That means that you will have about a 1/4" play between the top of the slot and the bottom of the handle. Did you find that to be too thin or flimsy? Let me know if my guessing on sizes are fairly accurate.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The base jig is made out 3/4" MDF the parts that move are all 1/4" MDF.

one more below ,by Bob N.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/14901-bjs-deluxe-push-block-my-version.html
=========



sfleck said:


> I'm about 1/2 way done on drawing it up. Another quick question. If you are using the 3/4" jig, wouldn't that mean that the bit is up 3/4" as well? It looked like the bottom two pieces are made out of 1/4" MDF. 2 - 1/4" pieces make up a 1/2" and you will have another 1/4" cut into what looked like 3/4" MDF, Only you dattoed out what appeared to be 1/4" to fit the handle in from the top. That means that you will have about a 1/4" play between the top of the slot and the bottom of the handle. Did you find that to be too thin or flimsy? Let me know if my guessing on sizes are fairly accurate.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks BJ, 

That clears up a few questions.


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, I see it more clearly now! Duh! Last question, how tall is the fence? Is it the same height on all three jigs?

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

(guide) They are all 1/4" high

Here's a video and a copy cat of the OP jig and my push block.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKz8DtECH2A&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teiTCmIKd_g&feature=player_embedded
======



sfleck said:


> Oh, I see it more clearly now! Duh! Last question, how tall is the fence? Is it the same height on all three jigs?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


----------

